# Need a bolt to thread into a derailleur hanger



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been doing quite a bit of research and have found that I need a 10x1mm bolt (I need it to be about an inch long)...but now can't find that size bolt for sale anywhere, even online. Is there a SAE size that will work? My googling has yielded no results. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

10 x 1mm, or M10 x 1.0 thread pitch?

Exactly which bolt are you trying to replace, I cant quite figure which one your talking about?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Are you trying to use this as a thread chaser for the derailleur bolt or are you trying to attach something to the hanger? 

Shimano and Suntour 10mm QR rear axles are 1mm pitch threads.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Not trying to replace anything. I need a bolt that is roughly an inch long that will thread into any derailleur hanger. The only bit of info I have found was that the threads are 10x1mm (10mm diameter and 1mm pitch).


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

The only thing with 10X1.0 that I know of are spark plugs from small bikes like the honda 70. The only tap that i have is a spark plug thread chaser also. you could always buy what you want here
McMaster-Carr

Metric 8.8 Zinc-Pltd Steel Hex Head Cap Screw M10 Size, 25mm L, 1mm Special Pitch, Fully Threaded

Packs of 10
25

Fully Threaded

10

91180A553

7.15


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not too familiar with bolt sizes...but seems to be it! Thanks!


----------

